# MDF vs other materials for closet built-ins



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

MDF would work fine for built-ins.

Paint can be scratched whether it is applied to MDF, plywood, or solid wood. My guess is (assuming they're scratches in the paint, and not dings/dents/cuts in the wood) the scratching problem was a finishing/painting issue (need a harder finish or clear coat for shelves that see constant use). 

With respect to water, MDF has a tendency to soak it up, and it will swell, deform, etc, and will not return to its original shape. In a master closet (assume this is not master bath), it should not be an issue. Melamine could be an alternative as well, but will have the same issues with water. It doesn't take a long soak, either. Continuous short exposures (i.e. MDF cabinet sides unsealed in contact with bathroom floor) can cause issues.

If you use MDF, I suggest you pre-finish before installation. I would also suggest a solid wood (soft maple is plenty durable) face frame. The edges of MDF need additional work to look completely smooth (one approach is painting on diluted wood glue and sanding smooth). A solid wood face frame would eliminate the need for dealing with the edges. Also, the edges of MDF can't take a whole lot of abuse (hit it with a suitcase or something and it could tear). 

Make sure you predrill and have the correct screws as well. The hole in the piece that the head of the screw is in should be such that the threads don't engage, they should engage in the piece that's being fastened to, so your screw will draw the joint completely closed.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Check out melamine.Can be had in several colors.Does not need painting and is pretty much mdf with a very durable finish pre applied.As far as your moisture issues?How much moisture do you expect in your MB closet.A lot of kitchen cabs,bathroom vanities and closet organizers are built from it.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

mdf would work fine...


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Does MDF come precoated in some places? Here there is no surface coating. Melamine which has a particle core has a finish to it.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

mdf is perfectly fine for a closet.. since there shouldnt be a source of water in a closet it shouldnt get wet in the first place. it takes paint perfectly as long as you prime it. the only thing i wouldnt do is put a fancy routered edge on it such as a ogee profile as the detail will get very fuzzy after paint and its a hastle to try and sand.. simple square edge or a round over is your best bet

mdf isnt the same as melamine. its heavier and much stronger. you can span upwards of 48" with a mdf shelf but with melamine 30" is about as long as you can go.. mdf holds fasteners much better. you can get pre primed mdf but you may have to go to a trim supplier for it otherwise bare mdf is available at any big box store or lumberyard


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I would hat to span a 48" shelf with mdf or melamine.Melimine is essentially a mdf core.Neither would span 48" with no weight on it for very long without sagging.Show me some charts or anything else that says different.
Not trying to be a d#^8 but have used both for many years and would not expect this span from either.
Show me how MDF is stronger than melamine.I'm not talking about chinese HD but but a good product.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

melamine is wood chips pressed and glued togehter where as mdf is dust thats glued with resin.. mdf is much denser and heavier making it stronger. you can also add a 1 1 /2" edging to mdf for longer spans which will stiffen it up.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

woodworkbykirk said:


> melamine is wood chips pressed and glued togehter where as mdf is dust thats glued with resin.. mdf is much denser and heavier making it stronger. you can also add a 1 1 /2" edging to mdf for longer spans which will stiffen it up.


 The melamine I buy here at a hardwood dealer is coated mdf.Still will not span 48" for any length of time.If building open shelfs ,pinning the back with a 1 1/2 "front edge it would work.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

what thickness are you using. most of the coated mdf ive seen is only 1/2" stock. where as using 3/4" stock mdf is much stronger. only time i use 1/2" mdf for built -ins is for drawer fronts and doors


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice pictures, Kirk. Do you pocket-screw or dado those shelves? And how are your vertical pieces connected to the wall?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

3/4 " thick


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i dont dado or biscuit unless im using cabinet grade plywood, i use pocket hole screws occasionally when a top shelf meets an adjacent one at inside corners.

the uprights are pre built on the floor glued and screws with cleats at the back which i then screw through to lock it to the wall


----------



## HitLines (Aug 31, 2009)

> Make sure you predrill and have the correct screws as well. The hole in the piece that the head of the screw is in should be such that the threads don't engage, they should engage in the piece that's being fastened to, so your screw will draw the joint completely closed.


Great tips Durt


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

mae-ling said:


> Does MDF come precoated in some places? Here there is no surface coating. Melamine which has a particle core has a finish to it.


Yes, you can get melamine MDF core in the US. You do not find it as easily as the particle board core. I know of one lumberyard in my county that carries the MDF core. A friend of mine that lives in a different area had to find a place that would order it for him.

I would assume it is available in Canada, but you may have to call hardwood dealers or lumber yards to find it.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I did all of the cabinets in my garage with 3/4" melamine (wood doors). For me, the melamine provides a very durable surface.



As noted above, there is a span issue with melamine (MDF). For this bad boy holding all the paint, the 48" shelves have a 3" strip of 14g SS screwed to the back of the shelf, and the front edge is a 3/4" strip. After 5 years and many gallons of paint on them, still straight.



Now, when it comes to closets....if any of it is going to be real visible, I prefer wood. This is the clothes rack I made for my wife's walk in closet. I was NOT going to use white melamine in here.



Stained wood with a good few coats of clear is really durable. 

Side note....and I'm sure WoodworkKirk will agree, there are different grades of melamine. The 'stuff' you get at HD is pretty thin and cheap. If you go to a cabinet wood supplier, you going to get better stuff.

And for the record....big difference internally between MDF and Melamine. Melamine is more like course saw dust/small wood chips. MDF is almost like compressed cardboard.


----------

